# My first Automatic and high(er) end watch! Alpina Alpiner 4 AL-525 (I hope its real)



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

While on a Cruise, I picked up my first proper watch from a jeweler in St Kitts. Yeah, my bro already read me the riot act for that brilliant idea. o|

Turns out the jewler aren't a listed Authorized Retailer (there goes any warranty, if real?), and I have a couple of concerns.

The watch strap has taken a beating having only been worn about 10 times. It's not very good. There was a silica gel packet with chinese writing on it in the main box.

The little white pea on the bezel at the 12 o'clock position fell out (never to be found) likely because it's proud of the bezel and I likely nicked the watch off something. Still, made me think.

I've replaced the band with aftermarket, equally thick with similar white stitching, hense the "no-name" leather strap.

The movement appears to move 4 times per second, and it doesn't lose a ton of time. Interestingly though, I took it off last night at 10pm and at 6am it had stopped. Maybe not wound enough? or I have to invest in a winder/case.

Opinions and thoughts! Any recommended straps? Is the watch (if real) any good?

Cheers!







.


----------



## Luke B (Apr 10, 2013)

I have the same band on the alpiner 4 gmt business hours and the strap is very soft. The band does look thick in the photos and colors seem right. Perhaps it was an AD before but no longer and they just selling old stock? I don’t recall a silica pack in my box though ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raku (Mar 20, 2017)

The watch looks real in my opinion, I have an Alpiner with the same back. 
It houses the Sellita SW-200 movement, 26 jewels with a custom made rotor. It is quite reliable and highly regarded.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Looks real to me.

Strap that came with it is good quality from what I can see. Not plastic like others.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks guys!

Can anyone advise if the marker or white pea which is on the bezel at the 0 location insude the red triangle of the AL-525 is illuminecsent (glow in the dark)? 

The service provider for Canada just indicated that the marker is only a part of the bezel, which Alpina doesnt sell seperately. So to replace the marker, is either a warranty item, or a $400 full case replacement. Bummer. I was hoping for quick n easy.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Would recommend Ofrei, or looking for an aftermarket bezel then having the pip dot removed and installed on your bezel.
You can also try contacting watch makers they may be able to reapply it.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Aye, if they won't warranty it ill have to repair myself. I just need to know if it's glow in the dark or not, so i can track down the correct marker from another bezel or a material to fabricate a replacement.


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

I have the blue version of this (in fact, I'm wearing it today) and yours look real to me. About the power reserve issue you mentioned, could it be that rotor is a bit stuck? I've read about cases like that here on WUS. Do you feel the rotor swinging relatively free when you shake the watch?

The original strap is, indeed, fragile. I got mine on a trade and, although seller said he only wore once, it has some marks. Solution? Try another strap. With 22mm, you'll have plenty of options and the the whole dial/bezel scheme works pretty well many different colors and textures.

Here's mine on a very cheap distressed strap and a Martu brown one.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

ChronoTraveler said:


> I have the blue version of this (in fact, I'm wearing it today) and yours look real to me. About the power reserve issue you mentioned, could it be that rotor is a bit stuck? I've read about cases like that here on WUS. Do you feel the rotor swinging relatively free when you shake the watch?
> 
> The original strap is, indeed, fragile. I got mine on a trade and, although seller said he only wore once, it has some marks. Solution? Try another strap. With 22mm, you'll have plenty of options and the the whole dial/bezel scheme works pretty well many different colors and textures.
> 
> ...


Thanks! The power reserve is over 24 hours, and quits sometime there after but never 36. The rotor swings ok when gently rotated. If it shuts down, it takes a bit of a shake to get it ticking again. I've got a winder on the way for when I dont wear it. No big deal there.

I've got an aftermarket black version of the OEM strap, but much tougher. Whats your first strap? I've seen those around and like it. Is that the Martu?

Also - can you advise if the white dot on the bezel marker is luminous (glow in dark) or not? Ive gotta replace mine.

Cheers!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

grimmy said:


> Thanks! The power reserve is over 24 hours, and quits sometime there after but never 36. The rotor swings ok when gently rotated. If it shuts down, it takes a bit of a shake to get it ticking again. I've got a winder on the way for when I dont wear it. No big deal there.
> 
> I've got an aftermarket black version of the OEM strap, but much tougher. Whats your first strap? I've seen those around and like it. Is that the Martu?
> 
> ...


Yes, that first one is from Martu. The original reference is "Slim Taupe M1011-n5" - currently unavailable, but I'm pretty sure she can make a new one, as well as her other options on the website.

The bezel pip has lume but is not very strong. I believe this is common to Alpina watches, I had a Seastrong and lume wasn't fantastic either. Search ebay for "bezel pip".


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Still waiting to hear from Alpina if my warranty is valid. Meanwhile, I've noted that my watch loses about 2 seconds an hour, around 35 seconds in 24 hours. bummer.


----------



## Avee8tor (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats on the alpina. For the Pearl at the 12 o’clock, you should be able to get something aftermarket on eBay. As for losing time, a quick regulation at the watchmaker should rectify that. Mine was 11a fast and the beat error was 1.1ms. I do my own watch repair and was able to get it dow to +2 per day and no beat error. The sellita is a great movement.


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Nice looking watch.Congrats!


----------

